# amatorka, fanbojowanie



## katia1

Hello all

Can you translate this into english, please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Thomas1

katia1 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Can you translate this into english, please?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi,

Please give us some context.

Amatorka means a female amateur.

As for the second word more context is required as it seems to be slang or a neologism.

Tom


----------



## polaco

"fanbojowanie" - I just googled it and it seems that it is something conected with discussions on the internet forums:

"Ejj pokemony ciorające na DS. Przecież ta gra to syfny naciągacz kasy, żerująca na stacjonarnej wersji CoD. Niestety ale Ds nie nadaje się do takich gier, niech już lepiej robią te pokemony i setne częsci Mario. W Japonii się to sprzeda, a wy sobie sciagniecie roma ważacego 2 mega i bedziecie mysleli że macie w rekach konsolę do gier. hłe hłe."

And the answer:

"Emel, a ostrzeżonko za trollowanie i fanbojowanie byś chciał?"

How do you like <modern polish language>?

I guess it may mean the same as trolling if we speak of the internet and not fishing, but I'm not entirely sure.

Greetings


----------



## robmoney

_Fanbojowanie_ comes from the English word "fanboy". Urban Dictionary says:

A passionate fan of various elements of geek culture (e.g. sci-fi, comics, Star Wars, video games, anime, hobbits, Magic: the Gathering, etc.), but who lets his passion override social graces.​
The suffix _-owanie_ is harder to translate... maybe as "fanboyism"? That would be my guess.

Powodzenia!


----------



## BezierCurve

> The suffix _-owanie_ is harder to translate... maybe as "fanboyism"? That would be my guess.


 
I'd say "fanboying" would be even more precise. The suffix "-owanie" indicates a noun representing an action rather than an ideology


----------



## robmoney

But alas, for there to be a word "fanboying" there would, in every case I can think of, need to be a verb "to fanboy".

Also think about "heroism"... the frequentative act of being a hero. Or "botulism".


----------



## BezierCurve

Agree, there would need to be one if we talked about existing words. 

But that was just a neologism for neologism


----------



## katia1

Thanks to all

The word was related to internet.


----------



## katia1

"Nie wiem czy tak jest w calej Anglli ale na tym portalu wolnosci nie ma zadnej(na Onecie jest wiecej)...raczej ukryty pseudonacjonalizm, amatorka, fanbojowanie itd."

Here is the whole sentence, could you translate it into english?

Thanks


----------



## Thomas1

katia1 said:


> "Nie wiem czy tak jest w calej Anglli ale na tym portalu wolnosci nie ma zadnej(na Onecie jest wiecej)...raczej ukryty pseudonacjonalizm, amatorka, fanbojowanie itd."
> 
> Here is the whole sentence, could you translate it into english?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the whole sentence, now that I can see the words in context the meaning I gave for _amatorka _is inappropriate for this one.
In your sentence amatorka means _amateurism_. 

The second word you're asking about is not a Polish word. I believe it is a part of Internet jargon since I've never heard it. 
I suppose its meaning may be related to the definition provided in some previous post.

Tom


----------



## Piotr_WRF

I'll give it a try:

_I don't know if this is the case in all of England but on this portal there's no freedom whatsoever (there's more on Onet)... It's rather hidden pseudo-nationalism, amateurishness, "fanboyism" etc.
_
Onet.pl is a Polish news portal and forum.


----------



## katia1

Thanks again.


----------

